# turbo problems posssibly please help



## bobbobb (Mar 17, 2007)

i have a standard 318tds and i have just got it as a project its finally running even though a little tappity and the problem is it has very little power.

what could be the reasons and if the turbo is knackered how do i tell.

sorry if i am a bit of a numpty but never had a car with a turbo


----------



## impreza749 (Jun 14, 2007)

what kind of turbo are you running, is it internal, or externally waste gated? if its internal what is the waste gate spring set at? What is your fuel system? how much boost does your boost gauge say you are running, are you running lean or rich?


----------



## bobbobb (Mar 17, 2007)

not to sure on all that except its the standard turbo that comes with the diesel car and its down near the exhaust and on a manifold with a oil pipe going to it 

told you i was thick when it came to turbo's


----------



## impreza749 (Jun 14, 2007)

hmm, I have no idea what turbos the diesels run, what is your fuel system like? Did you buy the car with the turbo on it?


----------



## impreza749 (Jun 14, 2007)

o wow im dumb...I just saw your car is a diesel stock, we don't have those in the states, I bet its not a turbo problem them, while the diesel cars make tons of torque, they arnt the fastest things, bet you get great MPG though, my advice would be to do a nice tune up.


----------

